# P3 modifier.



## shariq84 (Jul 27, 2013)

can anyone suggest, in case the anaesthesiologist bills for an ACL reconstructions-anaesthesia service with P3 modifier for an athlete patient, who does not have any past medical, surgical history, NKDA, no anaesthesia complication as well. 
Does this need to be changed or will it be denied??


----------



## prayercoder (Jul 29, 2013)

*Anesthesiologist*

I suggest you clarify the Physical Status Modifier with the anestheologist and bill with the code that appropriately represents the patient. Never code just to get a claim paid. It is fraudulent. Bill what is correct.


----------

